# Su funktioniert nicht mehr



## Patric (13. Feb. 2012)

Hallo leute,

heute Debian 6 installiert und dann geupdated und seit habe ich das Problem das wenn ich einen User via useradd anlege passiert wenn ich mich via su "Benutzername" als diesen einloggen will nichts. Es erscheint nur eine neue Zeile für einen neuen Command.

Ich adde den User via "useradd -g users teamspeak -d /home/teamspeak/ -s /bin/false"


----------



## Till (13. Feb. 2012)

Hast Du mal versucht /bin/bash als shell zu nehmen anstatt /bin/false ?


----------

